# 1000 Things To Do In Walmart (or a big store)



## ZuZu (Mar 5, 2010)

So basically we put these funny things to do in Walmart, so yeah, I'll start. By the way, the numbers decrease, not increase.

1000: Hide in a clothes rack and when someone comes to you yell "PICK ME! PICK ME!!!"

999: Get bouncy balls and throw them at people shouting, "Pikachu! I choose you!"

998: Get a tent and shove random people in it. Zip it up and chuck it in the food aisle, then yell, "THIS IS CANNIBALS R US!" (That's kinda mean though...)


----------



## Zeph (Mar 5, 2010)

997: Lurch around with a hunched back and short arms like a velociraptor. Make sure you do not use your opposable thumbs, and try to search through the clothing racks.


----------



## ZuZu (Mar 5, 2010)

996: Take a surfing board and put your foot on it. Skate around yelling, "SURFIN' YO YO!"


----------



## Flygon1 (Mar 6, 2010)

995: Rollerblade through the store in a Batman costume.


----------



## Hogia (Mar 6, 2010)

Eat the store manager's head off. *runs*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 6, 2010)

993: Steal all the merchandise and sell it to hoboes in the street.


----------



## Hogia (Mar 6, 2010)

Blow the place up.


----------



## Drowzee64 (Mar 6, 2010)

991: Use the tent to set up camp in the electronics department. Grab plenty of food and drinks from the grocery isle and have a 24 hour gaming session.


----------



## Chopsuey (Mar 6, 2010)

990: When someone looks away, grab something from their cart, when they look back, whistle and act all innocent.

989: Do as above while they ARE looking.

988: Run around screaming "GET OUTTA THE WAY CANTCHA SEE HE'S TRYING TO KILL ME?!" Then after running fall into someone and complain that they tripped you. 0_o


----------



## ZuZu (Mar 6, 2010)

(THIS IS FUNNY!)
987: Grab some cookies then throw them around yelling "I IS TEH COOKIEZ MONSTAAAAAH!"
986: Get onto the intercom and say, "Please leave the store. Walmart has been taken over by a hobo who wants to hobo the world. Thank you. Good day. Whatever the other Walmart clerk guys say."


----------



## Dr Frank (Mar 6, 2010)

985: Pick up all the magnets and attach them in such an intricate manner with a shopping cart that they repel each other and the cart and you zoom around Wal-Mart on magno-powa.


----------



## Chopsuey (Mar 6, 2010)

984: Grab knives, then run up to random children and say "HERE YOU GO! BE SURE TO RUN REEEAAALLL FAST WITH IT KID! Have a nice day!" Then give them the knife.

983: Go to any person of the opposite sex and say, *whistle* "Someone's looking sexeh tonight... woof!" (Or meow... or whatever else you can think of.)


----------



## Mariodjw (Mar 7, 2010)

982

Eat all da food.


----------



## ZuZu (Mar 7, 2010)

981: Yell, "ALL THE MONEY GOES TO ME OR THE KITTEH GETS IT!" Hold up a kitten for better effect.


----------



## ... (Mar 7, 2010)

980: If someone leaves their cart in front of you at the checkout, hurry before they get back and fill it up with junk like Word Searches, People magazines, Altoids, cady bars, cheap lighters, etc...


----------



## Mariodjw (Mar 7, 2010)

979

Bring your pet and have them eat the pet food and when they yell at you, tell them the pet is sampling.
________
Paxil Class Action Lawsuit


----------



## Dr Frank (Mar 8, 2010)

978: Get hold of a lawnmower, lay down all delicate, shreddable material on the ground and run the mower over it.


----------



## ZuZu (Mar 8, 2010)

976: Run over to a random clerk and say "I NEED THE MANAGER! PLEEEEEEASE  SHOW ME HIS OFFICE!" If you actually GET into the manager's office, say "I was kidnapped by this clerk and dragged here. I was told the kitteh got it if I ran away but I liked the kitteh."


----------



## Chopsuey (Mar 8, 2010)

975: Grab a baseball bat and start whacking anything that looks breakable.

974. Dump milk all over the floor or food.

973. Run around lighting firecrackers and throwing them into the merchandise, then yell, "BOOM!"


----------



## Dr Frank (Mar 9, 2010)

972. Grab a bunch of oranges, stuff them in a tennis-ball chucking machine and assault the shoppers.

28 down, 971 more to go...


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 9, 2010)

971) Dress up as the Black Night from _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_ and stand in one of the checkout lines. When somebody tries to pass you, say, "None shall pass."

970) Jump out at random people yelling, "You're a wizard, Harry!"

Bonus points if the guy's name is Harry.

969) In the movie/games/books section, give out all the spoilers for the new and popular movies/games/books.

968) Randomly start speaking in *insert language here*.

967) In the toys section, loudly ask when the porn is.


----------



## Chopsuey (Mar 10, 2010)

Ketsu said:


> 967) In the toys section, loudly ask when the porn is.


I gotta try this. :D

966. Run around poking people and yelling "TAG! YOU'RE IT!"

965. Bring a few bottles of water into the bathroom, go into one of the stall and when there is 3+ people in the bathroom, pour the water in the toilet yelling:
1. "AHHH! IT BURNS!"
2. "SON OF A *Censored*
3. "AGH, DEAR LORD, WHAT DID I DO TO DESERVE THIS!?" ;_;


----------



## Hogia (Mar 10, 2010)

Run around doing random Pokemon cries

And imitating Articuno, which I can do cuz I have vocal skill :P


----------



## Chopsuey (Mar 15, 2010)

^ I'm good at Camerupt!

963: Grab a gallon of honey and some feathers or oatmeal. Look for someone with a full cart, knock 'em outta the way, drench the cart in honey! Sprinkle feathers/oatmeal on top and... voila! Sticky, weird cart!


----------



## Mariodjw (Mar 15, 2010)

962

Steal a bunch of little kids and then leave quickly...


----------



## Chopsuey (Mar 17, 2010)

961: Run up to random people and slap them, complaining they never paid their pet insurance bills...


----------



## 是Zek是 (Mar 17, 2010)

960: Ask for the manager, and once the clerk brings you to him, grab the manager's nose. Yell, "I GOT UR NOZE!"

959: Walk in, walk up to a random person, and yell, "61 HAS BEEN ACHIEVED! I AR AWESHUMENESH!"


----------



## Black Yoshi (Mar 18, 2010)

958:  Buy 24 boxes of condoms, then put them in people's carts when they're not looking.

957:  Walk into a changing room, wait a while, then yell, "THERE'S NO TOILET PAPER IN HERE!!!"

956:  Run around the store loudly humming the "Mission Impossible" theme.

955:  When a voice comes on the speaker, assume the fetal position and scream, "IT'S THE VOICES AGAIN!!!"

954:  Go to the front desk and ask them to put a bag of M&Ms on lay-away.

953:  While handling guns in the hunting department, ask the clerk where the Anti-deppressants are.

952:  When a worker asks you if they can help you, scream at them, "WHY CAN'T YOU PEOPLE LEAVE ME ALONE?!!!"


----------



## Chopsuey (Mar 18, 2010)

951.) Go up to a person, take your Pokewalker off your belt, hold it out and yell, "I CHALLENGE YOU TO A POKEMON MATCH!" If they pull out a Pokewalker, lose on purpose, then get really mad and punch 'em.

950.) Ask a guy what the capital of Taiwan is. If he get's it wrong yell "BANGKOK! BANG COCK" *Kicks in the crotch*


----------



## Hogia (Mar 18, 2010)

949: go to buy something that costs heaps, ask the people at the checkout how much it costs, and when they tell you, shout 'OBJECTION!'


----------



## Chopsuey (Mar 18, 2010)

948) Grab a TON of small stuff like candy, then unload at a snail's pace, then keep taking breaks/talking on your cell phone.

947) Get some really expensive stuff (For funniest effect) then pay entirely in pennies, then come one penny short. 

946) Do as above and when you come a cent short say "OH WELL!" then grab your merchandise money and start walking away. If the casier tries to stop you, (Likely) act like he's beating you up to steal your money.


----------



## Chaon (Mar 18, 2010)

945) Look for a video game people never liked in the electronics department, and play frisbee with the disc.

944) Skip through the store singing "I Feel Pretty" at the top of your lungs, and into the face of anyone who looks at you funny. 

943) Hide in a clothes rack behind the clothes and jump out screaming, "They're after me lucky charms!", then run away.

942) Buy a pocket watch, then run around the store screaming "I'm late for a very important date!" and see how many people follow you for a while.

941) Get a recording of the Great Mighty Poo singing his theme song, take it into a bathroom, wait for people to show up, then play the recording, scream "SHUT UP!!!" and then stop it. Walk out without flushing, and leave everyone scratching their heads.


----------



## Lili (Mar 19, 2010)

940: Create a trail of tomato juice leading to the women's restroom.

939: When near security camera, walk up to it and act as if it's a mirror, like putting on makeup or fixing your hair.

938: Sing that song from A Chorus Line while dancing down aisle (you know, that one that's all like 'God I hope I get it, I hope i get it, how many peoplez doez he need how many boys how many girls...').

937: In the electronics department, at the phone's on display, pick one up and try to start texting or calling someone. Then loudly say, "What?! This isn't working!"

936: Wear the Halloween costume you wore last year around the store and ask the first employee you see, "Excuse me, I'm looking for the pharmaceutical section."

935: (one I do with my 21-year-old stepmom all the time) When with someone who appears to be an adult, yet still young (look at my stepmother's age), call them your mother. Works good if you're already a teenager or in your double-digits.

934: Read all the tabloids out loud at the check-out. Try using Vogue or CosmoGirl! if available.

933: Run throughout the store muttering loudly, "Must use potty, gotta find potty!"


----------



## Chaon (Mar 19, 2010)

932) Put a wet floor sign in a carpeted area.

931) Stand by the entrance and stare intently at anyone who enters.


----------



## aquafire95 (Mar 19, 2010)

930) Challenge other customers to duels with tubes of gift wrap. 

929) Walk up to an employee and tell him in an official tone, “I think we’ve got a Code 3 in Housewares,” and see what happens.

928) Test the fishing rods and see what you can “catch” from the other aisles.

927) Drape a blanket around your shoulders and run around saying, “...I’m Batman. Come, Robin—to the Bat cave!” 

926) Run through random couples yelling "Chasity patrol!"


----------



## Hogia (Mar 19, 2010)

925: Buy an orange dragon costume and run around the store yelling "I AM CHARIZARD RAWR!"
924: Sit in front of a fan in the hairdresser's and when someone asks you what the heck you're doing tell them "I want this hairstyle."


----------



## Chopsuey (Mar 19, 2010)

923) Grab a thin, hard object and whack people with it yelling "THINK WITH YA DIPSTICK LADDY!"

923) When someone reaches for something, knock 'em outta the way, grab the item and yell "MINE!" Keep repeating with the same person.

921) Grab an old man/lady, drag them to an employee and say "This young man/lady would like to know where the lubricant and condoms are, please."


----------



## Hogia (Mar 19, 2010)

920: Buy a heap of chocolate, and pay for it with chocolate coins.(hey, I think I'm getting better at this one!)
919: Go into the bookstore and start reading a really huge dictionary.
918: Buy some biscuits and frisbee them at people on the lower floors.


----------



## Dr Frank (Mar 19, 2010)

917) Fill three carts with all sorts of shopping, take it to the counter, fumble with your wallet, mutter "Oh damn, left all my money at home.", and scoot.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Mar 20, 2010)

916) Go to the bathroom and wait right by the door, dressed in a gorilla/sasquatch costume, and when people walk in, jump and scream, and try to pick at their hair when they're leaving.

915) While in the toy section, find a toy with a "TRY ME" button, and push in whenever somebody is passing by you. Pretend to be frightened, and flail your arms while running in circles and screaming about demons.


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 23, 2010)

914: Have a loud "conversation" on the phone (something like... "Hey. You got em? Good. I really needed some. *pause* You did WHAT last night?!?!?!"

913: Whenever someone is on the phone, yell "PUT YOUR PANTS BACK ON!" loudly.

912: Go up to the clerk and say you lost your parents. (funnier if you are over 13) If they actually believe you and ask for parents names, give them nonsense names.

911: Stand by the cake department. Whenever someone is looking at a cake, yell "THE CAKE IS A LIE!!!!!"

910: Act like a cat/dog/etc. If someone asks if you need help, scream "WHO ARE YOU, MY MOTHER?!?!" then get up and walk away.

909: Superglue items to the shelves and watch people try to get them off (bonus points if they make noises like they're constipated)

908: Buy an apple (or other fruit) then stand by the door and proceed to suck the juice out of it. If anyone asks what you're doing, say "I'm a vegetarian vampire."

907: Go into the bathroom and lock all unoccupied stalls.

906: Pour ketchup all over yourself and scream "BLOODY MURDER" (these are starting to get retarded)

905: If there is an iten in the store priced $9001vor up, ask a worker what the price is. After they tall you, gasp, then yell "ITS OVER 9000!!!!"

904: Get a worker and go down the isles asking the prices.

903: Run through the store screaming something like "RAPE!"

902: Go up to a random person and shake their hand, then say "CONGRATULATIONS!" You've just won... ONE PENNY!" then hand them a penny and walk away.

901: Throw fake coins and/or dollar bills in the air and scream "ITS RAINING MONEYZ!!!"

900: Stand in the middle of the store, sobbing and screaming "I WANT MY MOMMIE!"

899: (woo i made it) Ask random people to help you find your cat.

898: Turn all of the "TRY ME" toys on.

Oh yeah; I'm good =P


----------



## Chopsuey (Mar 27, 2010)

897) Grab someone by their shirt saying "WHERE DID YOU PUT MAH MONEYZ YOU (Insert swear here)"

896) Go up to random people and ask "Have you met my Fiance?"


----------



## Hogia (Mar 28, 2010)

895: Open bottles of milk and throw them around, then cry over it.
894: Go up to random people and say "hi, I'm <insert famous or fictional name here>".
893: Randomly spazz over video games you see, and then hug the box.


----------



## speedblader03 (Mar 28, 2010)

892: Carry around a stuffed animal cat, stroking it and acting like an evil villain.


----------



## Hogia (Mar 28, 2010)

891: Wander around aimlessly with your eyes closed.
For some reason I'm finding it insanely funny o.o


----------



## Eonrider (Mar 31, 2010)

890.  Buy a can of beans and a small barbecue, then camp out in the camping section.  Bonus points if someone comes to inspect the tent you're living in.

889.  Hang a 'Try Me!' sign around your neck and cut a hole in your shirt about the bellybutton area, then go hide in the little kids' toy section.  If someone pokes you go "Hahaha, that tickles!" in the best Elmo impersonation you can.

888.  Switch the labels on all canned products.

887.  Switch the price tag on the most expensive piece of jewllery you can find with the price tag of some candy.  Bonus points if someone buys the jewllery.

886.  Roast marshmallows in the barbecue section.

885.  Use a lock pick and unlock all the cages in the pet section.

884.  Swap something in the jewllery section with candy jewllery.

883.  Hang a younger sibling on a coathanger and put a sign saying 'Free to any good home' around their neck.

882.  Give the accountant $16 at gunpoint.


----------



## werefish5 (Mar 31, 2010)

881) Go up to a cashier and say something along the lines of, "Would you please direct me to your Twinkies?" and, if possible, raise an eyebrow.


----------



## Chopsuey (Apr 3, 2010)

880) Run around the pet food isle meowing the Meow Mix theme song.

879) Shake a bag of meow mix singing Dr. Evil's meow mix song. (I want chicken, I want liver, Meow Mix, Meow Mix please deliver!)

878) Go up to a worker and drop something saying. "Oh, can you pick that up please?" Then when you get it back, throw it back down saying "Oh, dropped it." and repeat.

877) Get some paintball guns and have a war. Bonus points if you shoot the manager.


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 3, 2010)

((





ZuZu said:


> 1000: Hide in a clothes rack and when someone comes to you yell "PICK ME! PICK ME!!!"


))

((I've done that before to my mum :O It scared her.))

880: Grab a baseball bat and attack random passersby shouting that a zombie apocalypse has begun and theres only enough food and baseball merchandise for you.


----------



## brandman (Apr 7, 2010)

Blackthorne Steele said:


> 983: Go to any person of the opposite sex and say, *whistle* "Someone's looking sexeh tonight... woof!" (Or meow... or whatever else you can think of.)


Me and my friend went in a walmart before and had a contest over who could say it to the most girls. Oh and we had to scream. Lol, that was funny as hell.

Me: *whistles* who is that foxy lady?
Old Lady: *acts offended* and walks away as fast as possible
My friend: *whistle* I'll see you in bed tonight

Yeah, it was hilarious, till a worker told us to leave... 

879: Grab a group of friends and pick up toy swords from the toy section and run around, screaming, "For my cat! Auuuugh!"


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 8, 2010)

875: enter, peruse the merchandise and either make a number of purchases or leave the premises with nary a single item.


----------



## Chopsuey (Apr 8, 2010)

brandman1996 said:


> Me and my friend went in a walmart before and had a contest over who could say it to the most girls. Oh and we had to scream. Lol, that was funny as hell.
> 
> Me: *whistles* who is that foxy lady?
> Old Lady: *acts offended* and walks away as fast as possible
> My friend: *whistle* I'll see you in bed tonight


I'll have to get a couple of my friends and have a contest too! Oh, god. I can only imagine what we could say... It's hilarious you were asked to leave. XD

874) Assert yourself to the middle of a large crowd  (Days with a sale work well.) and fall to the ground screaming "NOOOOOO! NOT THE SEIZURES AGAIN!!! WHY!!!!!


----------



## M&F (Apr 11, 2010)

873: Spend a long time sitting someplace where lots of women pass by, lugging around a scrap of paper asking them to love you, which you call "Attraction Sign".

... Anyone recognize this?


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 11, 2010)

872:  Start crying randomly and demand a refund for something you didn't even buy.

871:  Run in, grab as much spinach as you can, and run out saying Popeye needs it urgently.

870:  Throw a fridge over and say "Go Rotom!"


----------



## Chopsuey (Apr 12, 2010)

869: Get oon a riding lawnmower and chase customers around. 

868: Fill water baloons with ketchup and throw them at people. Bonus points for knocking down an old lady.


----------



## Mr Dude (May 2, 2010)

867:  Shop as you normally would, but go naked.
866:  Stare at some random person for a few seconds, then say, "YOU'RE ONE OF THEM!!" and go cower in a corner until they leave. *Bonus points if they try to convince you to go to the other side*


----------



## Flareth (May 2, 2010)

865. Start singing Hoedowns.

864. Let loose some animals. :P


----------



## Not Meowth (May 2, 2010)

863: in a hardware store, go to the ladder section and categorise them into true ladders and stepladders.


----------



## Ninjabait (May 6, 2010)

Bombsii said:


> 871:  Run in, grab as much spinach as you can, and run out saying Popeye needs it urgently.


What do you with the spinach if this works?

862: Stare furiously at the opposite sex's underwear. If someone asks you what you're doing, you reply that you're shopping for more underwear.

861: If any of the signs at said store say "Volleyballs" or "Volleyball", replace said signs with signs saying "Willsons" or "Willson".

860: Direct all black people to wherever basketballs are, and tell them "It's okay, you're in your natural environment now!". Proceed to run.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (May 6, 2010)

859: Buy something ridiculously cheap (cost wise), then go to the returns counter and demand a refund because it was "defective".


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 7, 2010)

858. Point a water gun at the cashier and yell "This is a hold up!"

857. Go to the lost and found and ask if they can help you get your virginity back.

856. Eat all the free samples, then throw up and say there must be something wrong with them.

855. Yell "WOW, THAT'S A LOW PRICE!" every time you pick up an item (Bonus points if you're in Staples)

854. Ride around the store in your "invisible car"

853. Steal from the other shoppers' shopping carts, then claim all their stuff was recalled.

852. When someone walks by you, yell "Are you looking at me?!?! ARE YOU LOOKING AT ME!?!?!!!"

851. Go to the pharmacy and ask the pharmacist where to find PP Up. Wink at them.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 5, 2010)

850: repeat all of the above in slow-mo
849: Buy a machete
848: Ask random people if they've seen an invisible shiny bulbasaur
847: stab everyone you see with a green foam sword and shout "RANDOM DUDE used LEAF BLADE"
846: Eat all of the M&M's, save for a single green one
845: Show off your Pokewalker
844: Ask a clerk to direct you to the "TMs and HMs" section
843: after making purchases, refuse to leave until someone says "We hope to see you again"
842: ask everyone you see for the Spanish word for "Taco"
841: Colect all of the weaponry you could use for a potential zombie apocalypse. then build a fort out of flat screen Tvs (bonus if you watch a zombie movie on one of them)
840: Steal every non-nintendo product in the store and burn it, screaming NINTENDO FTW!


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 5, 2010)

839: Hurl a pokeball at a little kid in yellow and yell "Pikachu! I choose you!


----------



## Flareth (Jun 6, 2010)

838. Run around in Organization XIII cosplay costumes.

837. Set pigeons loose in the store.

836. Put pickles in the cash register


----------



## Starshine (Jun 6, 2010)

835: Run around screaming 'Magikarp pwns!' until you run into a wall


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 9, 2010)

834: Cosplay as Goku and use ugg boots instead to annoy other blokes!
833: Jump out randomly at someone shouting: "KA-ME-HA-ME-HAAAA!!!"!
832: Find as big a sofa as possible and grab beer and watch the World Cup, cheering at whoever scores (except for Germany and Portugal, but jumping up and shouting obscenities when Christiano Ronaldo does something, anything, even if it's not with the ball)!


----------



## see ya (Jun 9, 2010)

831: Pick up a bottle of lubricant and go to the produce section. Hold up the lube and look contemplative. Be sure to nod often.

830: Slip flavored lubricant into the cart of the oldest people you can find. 

829: If there are radios on in the Electronics section, change it to the country music station and turn it up as loud as you can.

828: Get friends to dress up as Team Fortress 2 characters. Stage a game with paintball guns. Advertise it across town as cp_walmart. 

827: If you are a man, grab three bras and take them to the dressing rooms. Wink at the attendant. 

826: Leave ominous notes in the tabloids. (I've actually done this. >:D)

825: When the greeter says "Hello", answer by bursting out into song, Broadway musical style. Do not stop singing until you leave the store.


----------



## Starshine (Jun 9, 2010)

824: splash bleach from the cleaning isle all over the store


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 9, 2010)

823: Get a few friends together and go into wherever BB Guns are sold and reenact scenes from the Halo series!
822: Or reenact scenes from any generic FPS title!
821: Cosplay Final Fantasy style and act out a random Final Fantasy boss fight/Weapon battle!
820: Gather together in a circle with said friends and start chanting stuff from the Sneewoplian hymn book! (most of which involve weed...)
819: Go into the games shop and stand and stare at whatever game they have set up for you to try!
818: Play said game for a few moments, stop, let another friend play for a few moments, then stop, let another friend play for a few moments, then stop, let another...


----------



## see ya (Jun 10, 2010)

817: Get a friend, and take turns saying "penis" with increasing volume, until you are screaming it.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 10, 2010)

816: Run around trying to start a Mexican Wave!
815: Get a partner (it doesn't matter if it's someone of the opposite sex) and run into the bed store and dive under the covers! Then after several suggestive movements and sounds alike, come out and merely walk away wearing expressions that suggest nothing ever even happened...


----------



## Barubu (Jun 10, 2010)

814: go to the costumes aisle, get a pumpkin costume, go to the bike aisle, get a bike, and ride around the store.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 10, 2010)

813: Jus go and stand in the middle of the shopping centre, jus stand there, and look up for 2 minutes, then turn round, inspect the gathered crowd and slink off unseen...


----------



## Superbird (Jun 11, 2010)

812: For every bagged product you find, rip it open and let all the contents fall out. Repeat with as many as possible.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 15, 2010)

811: eat enough cookies to cause a world-wide recession
810: sneak up on two people having a converstaion. wait until you hear something of social value and then shout I'M TWEETING THIS!
809: keep asking people if they hear the voices
808: get a bunch of friends, and jump out at customers singing, high school musical style
807:bang your head into a wall. repeatedly.
806:search frantically for a non-existent item.
805:remember: Baseball bat + Produce aisle= fun!
804: follow a random person around, laughing at their every sentence.
803:read a tabloid then run around the store screamin OH MY GOD!!!!
802:bury yourself in potato chip bags, and pop out at random passerby.
801: Purchase something, and then chuck it at the head of the clerk you just bought it from.
800: ask a clerk where to leave a bomb threat


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 15, 2010)

799: Hide among the clothes whispering "You want me..." whenever someone comes near!
798: Go into the toy section and stage a war between GI Joe and GI Jane using as many toys as possible using up the whole isle!
797: Still in same toy place (somehow), nick all the Transformers toys and start a miniature Autobot/Decepticon war with the dolls as prizes for whoever's left standing after so long!


----------



## Flareth (Jun 19, 2010)

796. Try to juggle those huge bouncy balls

795. Dress up as Batman and run around the store


----------



## HolyLugia912 (Jun 19, 2010)

794

 At 1:00 in the morning( at Walmart)if no one is there, then take advantage of it!!!
793 

Hide in in the clothes rack and scream to passerbys ,"INSERTCRAZYTALKHERE!"


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 19, 2010)

792: Hello sir, would you like to take a short survey?

Why thank you sir! Question one: How long is your schlong?

793: Make a fortress out of macaroni and throw tuna cans at bystanders.


----------



## HolyLugia912 (Jun 19, 2010)

792) dress up as Link and scream, "I need potion! God help me, i NEEDpotion!"


----------



## HotTorchic (Jun 20, 2010)

791: Play a game of volleyball in the cafe
790: Throw boomerangs around and hide them behind your back when someone's looking.


----------



## Starshine (Jun 21, 2010)

789: ( Annoying Orange reference ) Dress up in orange and walk up to one of the cashiers without anyone in line, and say " Hey cashier" Until they scream " WHAT?!?" then say 
" Boss!". When they turn to look, run away as fast as possible!


----------



## Lili (Jun 21, 2010)

788: Stand in the book section and give away all of the endings when people pass by to check them.

787: In the cards section open up all of the ones with sound. Symphony of insanity.

786: Hog all of the game demos in the gaming section.


----------



## ... (Jun 21, 2010)

785: Talk as loudly as possible on a cell phone or Bluetooth headset whilst waiting in line at the checkout. 

784: Look around for a Wet Floor sign, then take an armload of towels from the bathroom section and throw them about, shouting "WET FLOOR" to passersby. 

783: Replace bags of flour in the baking section with sand in identical bags. Seal them up as they were before for the best effect.


----------



## HotTorchic (Jun 23, 2010)

782: Put the books meant for adults in the section with books for little kids.
781: Fold a paper airplane and make it fly down from the highest floor.
780: Throw waterballoons.


----------



## Lili (Jun 23, 2010)

779: Take the lobsters out of their tanks, go over to the arts and crafts area, and glue googly-eyes onto them. Then take them over to a changing room and leave them there.


----------



## HotTorchic (Jun 24, 2010)

778: give a box containing a hungry dog to the butcher.
777: dress up as a fantasy warrior and ambush everyone walking past YOUR cupboard.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 24, 2010)

776: Find a sign with "WET..." whatever and take it as an instruction!
775: Go into the game shop and move all the cases around so you've got PS2 games in the Xbox section, Xbox in GameCube, DVDs in PS3 and Xbox 360 in PS2, those having been replaced with DS, who have been replaced with GBA who are now in DVD... (complicated, but worth the confused and bemused looks on people's faces!!!)
774: Go to the Jewellers (H.Samuel preferrably) and look into the display cases and shout "LOOK AT THE SIZE OF THAT ROCK! It CAN'T be real! Is it?" and other assorted stuff!


----------



## HotTorchic (Jun 25, 2010)

773: turn on your radio real loud
772: get some of your friends to sing real bad with you.
771: run around screaming BLOOD! MURDER! COOKIES!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 25, 2010)

770: Get some of your friends and ambush a random person, yelling "A thousand nations of the persian empire descend upon you!"
769: Place R-rated movies in the kids' DVD section.
768: Go to the section with candy and scream "Did you say chocolate? CHOCOLATE? CHOOOOOCCCOOOOLLLATTEEE? CHHOOOOOOCCCCCCOOLLLLAAAAATTTTEEEEE!!!!!!!!"
767: Tell the pharmacist you've been poisoned by a wild ekans and you need to buy some antidote.


----------



## HotTorchic (Jun 25, 2010)

766: walk around with sunglasses and a stick, pretending you're blind.
765: run around, arms spread, shouting :VROOOM! I'M AN AIRPLANE!


----------



## AuroraSuicune (Jun 25, 2010)

764. Start singing "99 Bottles of Pop on the Wall" in the bottled pop/soda aisle at the top of your lungs.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jun 26, 2010)

763. Get on the intercom and yell THE GAME!


----------



## The Meme (Jun 26, 2010)

764. Have shopping cart drag races in the aisles. Preferably ones intended for elderly people.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 26, 2010)

763.Dress up as a nun and steal candy
762. buy a superman costume, and sue the store when it doesn't make you fly
761. take your blood pressure. then get angry and desttroy the machine with a sledgehammer.
760. Remember: When in doubt, use C4.
759.go to a pet store and ask them for a Starly


----------



## werefish5 (Jun 29, 2010)

758: Stand by the shorts and tell people that you like shorts because they are comfy and easy to wear.


----------



## HotTorchic (Jun 30, 2010)

(nice one!)
757: get a branch looking like a harry potter wand and pretend you try to use the avada kedavra spell on random people.


----------



## Chopsuey (Jun 30, 2010)

756: Get on the intercom and wait until one of the workers on another intercom says "Can I get ~~~~~ to the ~~~~~ section, please?" The reply by going. "NO!" And keep doing it repeatedly...

755: Tie a dollar to some really thin fishing line and place the dollar on the ground a distance from you, but you can still see it. Next when a person reaches for it, pull in a little bit of line to bring the dollar away. Bonus points if it's the manager trying to get it. 

754: Sit there reading a book, then randomly start crying, yelling something like "CAN YOU BELIEVE ~~~~~ DIED?! WAAAAAA!"

753: Do the above, but replace crying with random screams and cheers yelling "THEY WON" or something. Bonus points if you're reading the bible.

752: Let loose any crabs, lobsters, prawns, reptiles and bugs, then watch them wreak havoc.

751: While doing the above, hold a cat and temporarily call him/her 'Mister Bigelsworth'.


----------



## Missile (Jun 30, 2010)

750: Get afew things to buy,go in line,and when It's your turn,drop all your things and stand up on the checkout counter and start dancing. When they tell you to get off,refuse.


----------



## wyoming789 (Jun 30, 2010)

749: Throw a kitten on the floor and when ever someone walks up, scream "That's mine!  Don't touch it!"


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 2, 2010)

748: Join in on 750! Double bonus points if you can get them to start Morris Dancing with you! Even more bonus points if you can do it without bursting out laughing at how stupid you now look!

747: Reach up and start putting fivers and tenners into the pockets of the Morris Dancers!

(That Youngster has made one hell of an impression, hasn't he?)


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 3, 2010)

746. Repeat all of the above


----------



## Hogia (Jul 3, 2010)

745: Run around each and every isle, and over each and every checkout, screaming: "OVERUSED MEME!"

744: Steal all the bananas and throw them everywhere, pretending you're a monkey.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 14, 2010)

743: In the spirit of the previous one, grab a bunch of bananas and take them to the complaints desk and complain cuz they're all bent!

742: Walk up to random people and tell them that since you thought of the game you have lost! Then alert them to the fact that since they have jus thought of the game as well, they too have lost it!


----------



## Lili (Jul 15, 2010)

741: Use the intercom and say, "Whoever is the owner of a blue telephone booth, your vehicle is being towed." Bonus points in a man with a fancy jacket and funny hair runs out screaming, "Not the TARDIS!"


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 15, 2010)

740: Walk up to random people, hold out your outstretched palm saying "Mind Crush!"! Bonus points if it is to a security guard, more points if he sees the funny side to it!

739: Walk around with a papier mache Milennium Rod and hold it out and tell people they have jus been Melvin'd!

738: Walk around with a papier mache Milennium Ring and whisper to people that they will all be screwed when Zorc finally returns and you start your talk show "Zorc & Pals"!

737: Walk around with a papier mache Millenium Key and walk up to people placing it against their chest telling them they can you can see into their souls! Bonus points if you can keep a straight face!


----------



## Superbird (Jul 18, 2010)

736: Tear open all the packaging of all the products you can find, but don't move them.

735: Take items out of people's shopping carts when they're not looking and put them back on the shelves.

734: Take a fake gun (water gun, bebe gun, etc.), point it at the cashier and yell "This is a holdup!

733: Say "Hello, can I help you today?" in an overly loud voice to everyone who walks by. 

732: Take items off the shelves randomly and throw them all on the ground.

731: Go around blatantly advertising another big store (like Target while in Wal-Mart)

730: Run around the store making a huge ruckus and pretending there's a marathon in there and that you're participating

729: Regardless of the No Animals policy, bring in your dogs and order them to attack anyone who tells you to get rid of them.


----------



## River (Jul 18, 2010)

728: Build a home inbetween the shelves and storage compartments.


----------



## Hogia (Jul 18, 2010)

727: Draw a blue circle on a wall, and an orange circle on a pole. Poke the wall in the middle of the blue circle. Bonus points if someone randomly puts their finger next to the pole with the orange circle on it, more points if they're the same gender as you, and even more points if they say "Now you're thinking with portals!"


----------



## ... (Jul 20, 2010)

#726: Loudly announce yourself going to the bathroom, either via the PA or just by yelling on your way. 

#725: Loudly announce your return trip.

#724:Alternatively, you could get on the PA system and vividly describe how it went.

#723: Point to a random tall guy with dark hair and scream: "OH MY GOSH IT'S ROBERT PATTINSON!!!" Bonus points if at least one girl falls for it.

#722: In any sporting goods store that has a large aquarium, climb up to the top and go fishing. When someone asks you to come down, nail 'em with a fishhook to the lip. 

#721: Take an orange (or similar fruit) from the bottom of a stack and run away shrieking when they all come toppling down. 

#720: Be as obnoxious as possible while loudly speaking another language. (German, French or whatever) When you hear someone mutter something like, "I wish they would shut up." respond appropriately in perfect English. 

#719: Sprinkle some tabasco sauce or other similarly spicy food on the handles of as many shopping baskets as you can. People won't know anything's up....until they have to rub their eyes.

#718: If you can get a hold of some shoplifting tags (The little plastic strips that sound an alarm if they're taken past the sensors at the door) Slip one into someone's pocket at the checkout. Difficult, but funny when neither they or any store associates can figure out what's triggering the sensor.


----------



## Mr Dude (Jul 21, 2010)

717:  (this is for the parking lot) Park in the back.  The very back.  When leaving the store, act like one of the cars in the first row belongs to you.  Other cars will wait for you to leave so they can take your spot.  If you do it right, they won't realize that you just walked past the car into the next row where you do it all over again.  Cars will clog up the parking lot because they're waiting for your car to leave.

716:  Pee in the milk.

715:  Ask a little kid in the toys section if you want to make out.  If they say yes, slap them and say, "You wish."  Then walk away like nothing happened.  Bonus points if the mother and/or father is with them.

714:  Pee in the juice.

713:  Lay down next to the entrance.  Loudly declare you're on a hunger strike whenever people enter and leave.

712:  Go up to a woman with her husband and say, "You're with someone else?!!?  I thought we had something special." Then make up answers to the questions the man will probably ask you.  Works best if the couple recently got married, so pick people who look young.

711:  (Yes!  Got the gas station number!)  Tell the manager there's a problem at register 4.  While he's gone, poop on his desk.  When he comes back, say the stapler told you to do it, hit him with a stick and run before he says anything.

710:  Bring a golf club and golf balls.  Practice in the store.


----------



## ... (Jul 21, 2010)

#709: Take a bit of milk, some clear dish soap or syrup, and a condom. make a very loose mixture of the milk and syrup and put a couple of teaspoons of it in the condom. Then tie off the end and leave it somewhere plainly visible in a restroom.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 23, 2010)

708: Continuing with 709, bung toilet paper up the taps in the other sinks and wrap the condom on or in around the tap, so that only the condom is on the usable tap!

707: Go to the vegetable section and pick the most bizarre looking potato you can find! Then buy it! Wander around the store going up to random people saying things like "Will you look at this spud? Isn't it a wierd shape?" Bonus points if you get comparrisons to other spuds they have seen!

706: Take the spud from 707 to the Yorkshire spud show!

705: Get a group of friends together and gather broomsticks and run around the store pretending to be horseracing! Bonus points if people join in!

704: Get coconuts and split them in half! Then half of you run around on invisible horses while the other half are behind them knocking the coconuts together, making the hoove noises, and pretend you are King Arthur and his Knights of the Round Table and tell people you are looking for a shrubbery, following it up with yells of "NIC!"!


----------



## Lili (Jul 23, 2010)

703: Forget 704. Just throw the coconuts on the ground and then blame it on the man next to you.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 24, 2010)

702: Open a cash register when someone isn't looking, take out $100 and run.


----------



## HotTorchic (Jul 25, 2010)

701 Bring lots and lots of balloons, block as many shelves as you can, and ask random people if they want to buy a balloon.


----------



## River (Jul 25, 2010)

700: Run down the aisles in your underwear screaming: 'HELP! HELP! THEY'RE AFTER ME!' Bonus Points if someone tackles the security guard chasing you.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 25, 2010)

699: Go to the pet shop and ask for:

a) An Aztec Dragon
b) An English Dragon
c) A Welsh Dragon
d) A Chinese Dragon and/or
e) Shenron

Bonus points if you get offered a Komodo Dragon!


----------



## Superbird (Jul 25, 2010)

698: Get a whole bunch of stuff, get up to the cash register, and then purposely get angry with the cashier and storm out, leaving him/her to deal with all the stuff you left.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 26, 2010)

697: Join in on 698 by getting more items from random places and while the first person is putting things up on the till, duck in and add your items to the mix! Then when they run off, slink off into obscurity...


----------



## Hogia (Aug 1, 2010)

696: Run around in circles screaming "THE FISH ARE GOING TO KILL US ALL!" Bonus points if someone joins in.

695: Take out a bag of frozen peas, open the bag, then run up and down different aisles emptying the bag onto the floor.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 1, 2010)

694: Become a sausage Ninja! Use sausages as numchucks and sliced sausages as ninja stars.(from AtomicPokabu)


----------



## marbychu (Aug 1, 2010)

693: Shoplift.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Aug 1, 2010)

692: Return a MASSIVE amount of (unopened) food claiming that it fell on the floor.


----------



## marbychu (Aug 1, 2010)

691: Talk about threads that are about things to do in a Walmart or other big stores.


----------



## AtomicPokabu (Aug 1, 2010)

690:Ambush people with broccoli
689:Runover people with  children's tricycles
688:bring one of those huge balls in those basket thingies and attack someone just exiting out of a washroom
687:Rip up pokemon trading card packages to see if anything is good inside


----------



## Zippo12 (Aug 1, 2010)

686:Get GIANT tires and put the on tricycle and run over shoppers.


----------



## marbychu (Aug 1, 2010)

685: Get training wheels for the GIANT wheels for the tricycle and run over shoppers
684: Get training wheels for the training wheels.
683: Get training wheels for the training wheels for the training wheels
(continue for 682-1: GAME OVER)


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 11, 2010)

682: Grab a porn magazine, give it to a kid and say, "Yo! Kid! Take this and tell mommy and daddy what a good boy you are!"

Bonus points if the kid does so.


----------



## Missile (Aug 11, 2010)

681: Bring abunch of friends with you, and make sure each one has a big dog, like a really friendly German Shepard or something. When the security tells you that you can't take any of the dogs inside, let them off their leashes and shout 'WHO LET THE DOGS OUT?!" and watch as the dogs run to people and tackle them down and lick them to death.

@Teacher9985: That's hilarious. XD


----------



## Zippo12 (Aug 11, 2010)

680: Run around saying " RAYQUAZA IS GOING TO USE DRACOO METEOR AND KILL US ALL!!!!!!!!!!!".


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 11, 2010)

679. Throw onions at the ground and say "THESE POKEBALLS ARE ALL DEFECTIVE!!!"


----------



## Missile (Aug 11, 2010)

@Zangviper: LMAO.

678: D what Zangviper said, but take onions, apples, oranges, etc and when you get to the checkout counter, throw them down and say what Zangviper said to the cashier. Then stomp out angrily. :3


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 15, 2010)

677: Walk around with a t-shirt with a cactus wearing a sign with "free hugs" written on it, and while genuinely offering yell out as loud as you can "FREE HUGS!"! Bonus points if someone says "Death to Cactuars!"!

676: Stand in the middle of the centre with a friend both of you wearing Duel Disks and have other people cosplaying as the Spirits from your Duel Monsters Cards! Bonus points for every challenge either of you get!


----------



## Superbird (Aug 20, 2010)

675: Push over a display stand.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 20, 2010)

674: Sing at the top of your lungs.


----------



## Hogia (Sep 20, 2010)

673: Run around screaming big words, like 'antidisestablishmentarianism', and throw stuff like packets of biscuits at random passers-by.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 21, 2010)

672. Walk up to a stranger and yell "YOU AIN'T GOT NO PANCAKE MIX!"


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 21, 2010)

671: Get a group of mates together, all of you cosplaying as Snake, and randomly start generally sneaking around, hiding in boxes, holding each other up, you know, Snake-style!


----------



## Hogia (Sep 25, 2010)

670: Step 1: Make sure you're dressed in either blue, orange, red or pink. Step 2: Somersault, sprint and jump through all the aisles like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Pinkamena (Dec 1, 2013)

669: Sit in the dressing room with your feet up so it looks like nobody's in there, then when people come in you say "Hey, I'm getting dressed in here!"


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco (Dec 1, 2013)

668: Wear a gas mask and fake scars on the back of your hand, walk up to random people, and say "Are you my mummy?", "Mummy......", and "I'm here, mummy!" in a British accent.
667: Walk up to random people and say, "So... alaquestiqueveliquinate?" and see if they know what it means.
"alaquestiqueveliquinate" was made by the Master and means "It's when you get a sonic device shoved up your butt."


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Dec 1, 2013)

666: Make the lives of random strangers and minimum wage-paid employees harder for the sake of sating your immature sense of humor XD ^-^

This topic is horrible.


----------



## Momo(th) (Dec 2, 2013)

665: Gather some followers and summon the Darkling Pikacthulhu. 

And maybe a few Pichus.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco (Dec 2, 2013)

664. Eat ALL the cheese!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 10, 2013)

663. Drink ALL the Red Bull and try to fly, but fail epically.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco (Dec 11, 2013)

662: Sing "The Big Bang Two" into a microphone that is attached to a speaker on full volume. And sing it horribly.
I don't know :P


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 16, 2013)

661. Ask some random lady "Mommy, can I have a Turkish breath mint?"


----------



## Dar (Dec 17, 2013)

660: Wear a gas mask and say "Are you my mummy?" See who gets it.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco (Dec 23, 2013)

Dar said:


> 660: Wear a gas mask and say "Are you my mummy?" See who gets it.


I already kind of said that :P
659: Do the Harlem Shake!
658: Stand on a shelf or something and throw cricket balls at people. Bring a cricket bat to hit the balls with for added LOLZ


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 23, 2013)

657: Choreograph an American Civil War reenactment between the 2% milk Union and the skim milk Confederacy.

656: Ascend the mountain of canned goods on display and plant your country's flag at the summit. Bonus points if you bring your own alphorn.

655: Collect all the wheat and wheat by-products you find and arrange them into a little replica of Machu Picchu

654: Arrange the fresh produce into concentric pentagons and chant at the top of your lungs to summon Cornthulu, the Destroyer.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 29, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_W-fIn2QZgg

Sing this song at the top of your lungs.


----------



## Thepizzatree (Jan 3, 2014)

Start crying and when someone asks whats wrong say you lost your kid


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jan 4, 2014)

Wear nothing but an extremely realistic Bill Clinton mask and a Speedo, and shout "Help! Hillary wants to kill me!" in your best impersonation of said former president.


----------



## Doctor Eridanpuncher (May 11, 2014)

Sing Prussia's Marukaite Chikyuu/Hatafutte Parade horribly.
ehh


----------



## 42aruaour (Jul 9, 2014)

649: Connect an amp to an outlet and blast 80's rock until a fuse blows.


----------



## Herbe (Oct 15, 2014)

648: Whisper seductively into the seafood preparer guy's ear...

I heard you like Basculin.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

649 Buy candy xD


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 17, 2020)

646 -
Buy a bluetooth speaker and test it out by playing this at top volume.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

^ All this time i played this game wrong... :P i thought the title said what NOT to do.

647 Smile at strangers :)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 17, 2020)

646.  Throw rubber ducks at employees while shouting "RELEASE THE QUACKEN!"


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

647 Pretend to be a princess while you shop xD


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 17, 2020)

648. Dance to a Pokemon song.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 18, 2020)

649. Look for Pokemon inside the store with your Pokemon Go app xD

I have no idea if anyone beat me to this idea lol


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 18, 2020)

650. Look for some cool snacks to buy there.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 18, 2020)

651 Burp the alphabet :P

...you might as well :P as long as its not around me (i freak out around burps)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 18, 2020)

652. See how quickly you can find the aisle that has Nintendo stuff in it.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 18, 2020)

653 Scream because they sold out of pokemon stuff somehow! D: LOL


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 18, 2020)

654. Look for a good book there.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 18, 2020)

655 BELCH THE ALPHABET in a really cool magical girl outfit while little girls stare and wonder if they can be as brave and tough as you.....oh and then you feel embaressed for acting SO UNLADYLIKE afterwards (XDDD)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 18, 2020)

656. Fill a trolley with items.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 18, 2020)

657 Create memes about some cool items you find! You'll post them online when you get home, too xD while belching the alphabet


----------

